# Titanio Italiano -Doriano De Rosa



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Pardon me if this has been posted previously but it has some great photos, and you can click your browser's translate button to read the text.

Visita Titanio Italiano -Doriano De Rosa- - MTB-MAG.com | Mountain Bike


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not many think of De Rosa and mountain bikes together, but they build anything you can imagine.

There was a carbon cruiser bike called a "Downtown" in their shop and it was beautiful. I want one but I've never seen another.


----------

